# Had to share the progress of my sweet baby



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm sure some of you already know right after x mas we bought an egg (not exactly w put down a deposit down before it hatched). Anyways we have been going in weekly to see her. We did a DNA and it's a girl we went and saw her today and she is getting so big. She is 5 1/2 weeks old we are halfway there. I love going in every week to see her and it's amazing to see how much she is growing. I'm so excited and can't wait for to come home.


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

This one is from today


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*She is beautiful! *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

awww I love baby birdies. how exciting!


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

eduardo said:


> *She is beautiful! *


Thank you, she will be so,pretty when all her feathers are in


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, what a sweet little girl! 
Have you chosen a name for her yet?

It would be super cool if you would update this thread every week with a new picture of her. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a precious little girl....


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Awww, what a sweet little girl!
> Have you chosen a name for her yet?
> 
> It would be super cool if you would update this thread every week with a new picture of her. *


Hehe I already do on talk cockatiels but can on here. Nope no name yet I can't choose I was going to go with sweetie but I'd ended up not ****ing her


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

She an adorable little girl! What a wonderful experience for you to see her every week until she is old enough to come home. Please post the weekly photos here also. I love watching little babies grow.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, she's such a cutie! I'm looking forward to see more pictures of your little one!


----------

